# Trade dilemma - Sell Daytona Ceramic or Lange 1815 U/D for Lange 1 MP



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi everyone

I have started recently to downsize my collection and to branch out from Rolex by getting a Lange 1815 Up/Down White Gold and a VC Dual Time.
I like the Lange 1 Moonphase, especially the Rose Gold version, I like also the black dial but looks less legible. To acquire this timepiece, I would have to trade some watche(s) of my collection.

Current I have in my collection:

High-end non Rolex: VC Overseas Dual Time, Lange Up/Down WG
Rolex: Rolex Daytona Ceramic White, GMT Master II 'Batman', Submariner 14060m, OP 39 White
Others: Reverso Duoface, Zenith El Primero Tri-color 38, Omega Speedmaster FOIS, Tudor BB58 Blue

The two obvious candidates to raise funds at this price range are the Daytona (purchased in the gray market one year ago) or the Lange Up/Down.

Option 1: If I sell the Daytona, I will end up with two nice Lange watches, one more dressy in RG and the other one WG Up/Down would be easier to dress down and mort sporty (Chrono look without pushers) but of course not at versatile as a steel Rolex with a bracelet. I would still have two Chronos (El Primero, Speedy).

Option 2: Keep the Daytona, sell the existing Lange up/down but more difficult to sell and would have to add more cash.

Option 3: Keep the collection as it is for the moment and just try to enjoy more the Lange up/down.

Also, I am on the waiting list for an AP RO, and will probably sell the Daytona down the road (if I don't trade it now) if I get the call as between a Daytona for which I paid a premium vs the AP at retail, I would feel more comfortable with the later, and it will give me the opportunity to add more diversity to the collection.

What would you do in my position? Did I miss any other option? happy to hear different opinions  Thanks.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Cash in on Rolex-mania for sure.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

You're worried about the readability of a Lange and yet you have a white Daytona? 🤔

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> You're worried about the readability of a Lange and yet you have a white Daytona? 🤔
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I have noticed that based on the angle, the black dial of the Lange 1 MP can be more difficult to read than lighter dials, same for for the appreciation of the level of detail on the dial but I never owned one so maybe my perception is not correct.


----------



## E30 Racer (Mar 20, 2021)

Since you're looking to downsize, do you think you'd be happy with, or does it make sense to have, multiple Langes? In other words, do you actually see yourself using them both?


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't usually offer suggestions on what a stranger should do with their collection. That said, I wonder if a valid approach here might be to consolidate wherever there are duplicates.

I see four Rolex, two chronograph, two dive watches, and--if you add a Lange 1 moonphase while keeping the Up/Down--two Langes. Perhaps you could consider selling three or four pieces: the 1815 Up/Down, one dive watch, one chronograph, and one Rolex (maybe the Rolex you sell is the dive watch). This would significantly streamline your collection and help build up the watch fund to offset the cost of a Lange 1 moonphase.

Regardless of what choice you make, we'd all be thrilled to see some new Lange pictures if you decide to go for it!


----------



## jb.watching (Aug 18, 2016)

Of the choices, I’d cash in on the Daytona. You have several watches of that type.

With different choices, I’d keep the Daytona and maybe sell other Rolex.


----------



## ndrenfro (Feb 9, 2015)

moting said:


> I have noticed that based on the angle, the black dial of the Lange 1 MP can be more difficult to read than lighter dials, same for for the appreciation of the level of detail on the dial but I never owned one so maybe my perception is not correct.


I just recently acquired a Lange 1 MP with black dial. I had the same readability concern. But because of the small amount of lume on the hands and the lume hour marker dots, its actually very easily readable. And the black dial and blue day/night indicator just looks awesome. For comparison, I did have a black dial 1815 chrono a while back and I found it very hard to read.

That said, I'd cash in on the daytona at current prices.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

ndrenfro said:


> I just recently acquired a Lange 1 MP with black dial. I had the same readability concern. But because of the small amount of lume on the hands and the lume hour marker dots, its actually very easily readable. And the black dial and blue day/night indicator just looks awesome. For comparison, I did have a black dial 1815 chrono a while back and I found it very hard to read.
> 
> That said, I'd cash in on the daytona at current prices.


Thank you for your feedback regarding the readability. Regarding the Daytona, it's indeed very tempting to sell it given the current high market price but still thinking if I can justify to have two high end dress watches Lange 1815 Up/Down + Lange 1 MP in the collection and wear them often.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

E30 Racer said:


> Since you're looking to downsize, do you think you'd be happy with, or does it make sense to have, multiple Langes? In other words, do you actually see yourself using them both?


This is a good point. One Lange watch in my collection should be enough as I will not wear it as often as more versatile steel watches.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

weisscomposer said:


> I don't usually offer suggestions on what a stranger should do with their collection. That said, I wonder if a valid approach here might be to consolidate wherever there are duplicates.
> 
> I see four Rolex, two chronograph, two dive watches, and--if you add a Lange 1 moonphase while keeping the Up/Down--two Langes. Perhaps you could consider selling three or four pieces: the 1815 Up/Down, one dive watch, one chronograph, and one Rolex (maybe the Rolex you sell is the dive watch). This would significantly streamline your collection and help build up the watch fund to offset the cost of a Lange 1 moonphase.
> 
> Regardless of what choice you make, we'd all be thrilled to see some new Lange pictures if you decide to go for it!


Thank you for your suggestion.
I have tried to limit my collection at 2 watches per category this why I still have some duplicates as you have correctly observed. If I sell the Lange Up/Down for the Lange 1 MP, the Submariner could be a second watch to let go as it's relatively close to the GMT in term of look and I would still have the BB58 as a diver. I always preferred Sub No Date 5 digits to the 6 digits so I bought it when I found a nice G serial in very good condition (becoming more and more difficult to find) but at the end I don't wear it often. For a third watch to let go, it's more tricky 

Chrono: Rolex Daytona, Zenith El Primero, Omega Speedy (only category with 3 watches)
Diver: Rolex Sub, Tudor BB58
GMT/Dual Time: VC Overseas Dual Time, Rolex GMT
Dress: JLC Reverso, Lange 1815 Up/Down
3 Hander: Rolex OP 39 White


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The Lange 1815 Up / Down is too cool a watch to sell. Cheers!


----------



## triwater (Feb 28, 2019)

One can never have too many ALS references IMHO. Simply superb in every way. Take advantage of the madness, deal the Daytona! 

Sent from my BBF100-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watcher75478 (Jul 30, 2019)

I also have a Lange 1 MP in Platinum (the new one) and a ceramic Panda Daytona. I really like both, though neither are very legible (the GMT is the best for that), especially in the dark.

I will say that the Lange 1 MP is super dressy for me at least (black / WG might be different), and I very rarely wear it casually (which is a shame) vs I feel fine wearing the Daytona in every situation. Even the Platinum Lange 1 is really prone to damage/dings/scratching on the bezel, so I wouldn't go doing anything athletic or rough with it either.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

watcher75478 said:


> I also have a Lange 1 MP in Platinum (the new one) and a ceramic Panda Daytona. I really like both, though neither are very legible (the GMT is the best for that), especially in the dark.
> 
> I will say that the Lange 1 MP is super dressy for me at least (black / WG might be different), and I very rarely wear it casually (which is a shame) vs I feel fine wearing the Daytona in every situation. Even the Platinum Lange 1 is really prone to damage/dings/scratching on the bezel, so I wouldn't go doing anything athletic or rough with it either.


If the Daytona isn't very legible, why wear it? Is it merely jewelry to you?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

GrouchoM said:


> If the Daytona isn't very legible, why wear it? Is it merely jewelry to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Most of the watches are jewelery on a guy's wrist. However, I try to choose those that have a fairly good time reading from the dial.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

As another poster said, cash in on Rolex mania. Sell the Rolex, which frankly is pedestrian and very common compared to the 1815 U/D. But what did you expect to hear, you're in a Lange forum.


----------



## watcher75478 (Jul 30, 2019)

GrouchoM said:


> If the Daytona isn't very legible, why wear it? Is it merely jewelry to you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Both are very legible during the day, but at night they are difficult to discern. Legibility is one of many factors to consider imo -- the ceramic Daytona has a almost high tech look that I like.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Like others, I would also cash in on the Rolex hype. The Daytona is a nice watch but not a $30K+ watch. The fact you bought it grey a year ago means you'll make back the premium you paid (how true this may be soon...who knows), and there is no doubt that the Lange is more watch for your money.

For what its worth... I voted with my own collection/wallet... I downsized from 3 Rolex to 1 so that I could swing my AP when it was allocated. No regrets.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

Since this thread has recently been bumped, I'm curious what direction @moting decided to go here...


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

I would definitely want to know too! Just took delivery of my WF OF Daytona yesterday and quickly debating trading up to 1815 chrono/datograph, but the Oysterflex has been amazing so far. Lange + OF Daytona = lots of bases covered in two watches.


----------



## moting (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you all for sharing your opinions and advices. At the end, I have decided to buy the Lange 1 MP and keep both Daytona and 1815 U/D as I couldn't decide which one to sell 

I have also realized that I could get a 1815 Chrono instead of 1815 U/D + Lange 1 MP but they are a nice duo and quite complementary. 

I may reconsider to trade up the 1815 U/D for a 1815 Chrono in the future.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

When in doubt, just add a watch 

Congratulations on the L1MP!! That's a pretty perfect trio there: L1MP, U/D, and a Daytona


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

Beautiful L1MP and the other one I was sooooo close to getting before ultimately going with RG .


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Congratulations on your purchase of the black Lange 1.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

moting said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have started recently to downsize my collection and to branch out from Rolex by getting a Lange 1815 Up/Down White Gold and a VC Dual Time.
> I like the Lange 1 Moonphase, especially the Rose Gold version, I like also the black dial but looks less legible. To acquire this timepiece, I would have to trade some watche(s) of my collection.
> ...


I don’t think there is any truth more true in the watch world ... Never, ever sell a Daytona!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WarrenArcher (Jan 4, 2022)

Dougiebaby said:


> I don’t think there is any truth more true in the watch world ... Never, ever sell a Daytona!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In the current market, never say never!


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

moting said:


> Thank you for your feedback regarding the readability. Regarding the Daytona, it's indeed very tempting to sell it given the current high market price but still thinking if I can justify to have two high end dress watches Lange 1815 Up/Down + Lange 1 MP in the collection and wear them often.


l like both watches. Lange is more beautiful/elegant and at a higher horological level. But, the Rolex Daytona is such a great sport’s watch. Two very different watches.


----------

